# Tillotson ML3B Carb Application



## 50 Phantom Newbie (Dec 12, 2020)

Which whizzer engine was the tillotson ml3b used and when? Thanks


----------



## whizzerbug (Dec 12, 2020)

the correct tillotson whizzer used on the H model was the ML5B not the ML3B although it could be used


----------

